# NJ woman attempting to become world's fattest lady



## autopaint-1 (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/nj_woman_attempting_to_become_world_pco3O4qPWiCg3yjEWaxx9N


By CLEMENTE LISI
_Last Updated:_ 2:44 PM, March 15, 2010
_Posted:_ 12:14 PM, March 15, 2010
Supersize me, please. 
A New Jersey woman who already weighs a whopping 600 pounds is on a mission to double her girth in a bid to become the world's fattest woman. 
Donna Simpson, 42, who lives in Old Bridge, said she has her sights on reaching the 1,000-pound mark over the next two years. 
PHOTOS: DONNA SIMPSON GUNNING TO BE WORLD'S FATTEST LADY 
"My favorite food is sushi, but unlike others I can sit and eat 70 big pieces of sushi in one go," she told London's Daily Mail in an interview published today. "I do love cakes and sweet things, doughnuts are my favorite."
Simpson insists she is healthy, even though she can't walk and has to move around with the help of a motorized scooter. 
Simpson, who wears XXXXXXXL dresses, said she gobbles up lots of fast food like hamburgers and french fries. She also said she moves as little as possible each day in order to keep on the pounds.
To reach her goal, Simpson said she's been eating up to 12,000 calories a day -- although the average woman should only consume 2,000.
To pay for her gigantic $750-a-week food bill, Simpson runs a Web site where men pay her to watch her eat.
"I love eating and people love watching me eat,' she told the British newspaper. "It makes people happy, and I'm not harming anyone." 
Simpson already holds the Guinness World Record as the fattest mother, when she gave birth in 2007 to her daughter Jacqueline when she weighed 532 pounds. 
"I'd love to be 1,000 pounds," said Simpson. "It might be hard though. Running after my daughter keeps my weight down." 
Simpson said her boyfriend Philippe, 49, has encouraged her to eat more -- even though he only weighs 150 pounds.
"I think he'd like it if I was bigger," she added. "He's a real belly man, and completely supports me."

Autopaint---"No Comment"


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2010)

Already discussing it.


----------



## boots (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes but we can discuss it differently in THIS forum. Maybe with less berating, her questionable parenting aside.

Key word: questionable.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2010)

boots said:


> Yes but we can discuss it differently in THIS forum. Maybe with less berating, her questionable parenting aside.
> 
> Key word: questionable.



My statements in the other thread stand here as well.


----------



## boots (Mar 15, 2010)

boooooooooooooooooring.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Mar 16, 2010)

autopaint-1 said:


> A New Jersey woman who already wei...] larger women than this...she's 450-475 max.


----------



## boots (Mar 17, 2010)

I've always suspected as much too, but when you see her in motion, like in her videos, she looks completely different. She's one big optical illusion in 2-d. Plus some people are pretty densely packed.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but you should see her wiggly about before you make that call.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2010)

NY Post ... a masterpiece of sorts .....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2010)

I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are. 

Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?


----------



## boots (Mar 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?



I don't know but I want to hold you by the waste and give you a slow passionate kiss because of that picture . It's silly that people believe in angels when there are such lovely people such as yourself puttering about the world. <3


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?



Cute red dress :wubu: - you look light as a feather to me.


----------



## calauria (Mar 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?



Omg!! You look so beautiful!! Where did you get that dress?? I so want one!!:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2010)

You'd never know it, but it's this dress. lol. At least, I think. If it's not that one, Zaftique doesn't make it anymore, and that's the closest they have to it.


----------



## Angel (Mar 17, 2010)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Bollocks!



I was once going to the same medical facility as someone else. Someone else claimed that she was being weighed at that same facility and that she weighed over 530 pounds at the time.... or was it 600 pounds. 

Thing was the medical facility had to use their largest capacity scales to weigh me. Their largest capacity scale only would register 500 max.


----------



## WALKER44 (Mar 17, 2010)

can anyone guess? If so I would gues 455lbs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure, why not. Anyone *who doesn't already know* can guess. lol


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 18, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?



i say between 450-500lbs give or take a pound.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 18, 2010)

....


.......



the fuck


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, this is still Dimensions. 

BOY WON'T THEY BE DISAPPOINTED WHEN SHE DOESN'T TELL


----------



## UA_UX (Mar 20, 2010)

A girl who is 500 pounds and is 5'9 will not 'appear' as fat as a girl who weighs 400 pounds and is 5'1. Height has a lot to do with it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2010)

Wasn't she weight on the Tyra show and it came to like 515? LMAO and everyone just glossed over the fact and kept calling her the 600lb woman.

As for height....I'm tall 5'10" and above 620 and you can tell. I am big...someone who is shorter than me and supposedly the same weight would look at least as close to as big...but she doesn't. She's a lightweight!


----------



## pinkflower26 (Mar 20, 2010)

why would she want to be the fattest women? this is horrible, i mean this wud affect her health right?


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 20, 2010)

pinkflower26 said:


> why would she want to be the fattest women? this is horrible, i mean this wud affect her health right?


Everybody needs a hobby. 

Some strive to get the 15 minutes Andy Warhol promised them while they're at it. 

-Rusty


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha i love that you called her a lightweight


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 20, 2010)

pinkflower26 said:


> ... i mean this wud affect her health right?


That pretty much goes without saying. 

On the other hand, it's not the only competitive activity that has intrinsic health impacts -- consider the near-certainty of concussions in boxing or American football, for example. 

I wouldn't say it's a wise idea, but she is, after all, an adult. 

-Rusty


----------



## pinkflower26 (Mar 21, 2010)

I guess so 

xx


----------



## TCUBOB (Mar 21, 2010)

Since I think I know the answer (492?) I'll not participate...



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?


----------



## JohnWylde (Mar 21, 2010)

Now I would love to see you in a full height pic - just to check how good my judgement is - of course!

John W



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Wasn't she weight on the Tyra show and it came to like 515? LMAO and everyone just glossed over the fact and kept calling her the 600lb woman.
> 
> As for height....I'm tall 5'10" and above 620 and you can tell. I am big...someone who is shorter than me and supposedly the same weight would look at least as close to as big...but she doesn't. She's a lightweight!


----------



## JohnWylde (Mar 21, 2010)

Well almost - I was going to say 475 but its just a guess cos I'm not sure how tall you are.

You are simply gorgeous though, especially as 'the lady in red'

John W




TCUBOB said:


> Since I think I know the answer (492?) I'll not participate...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 21, 2010)

Talking about Donna and her attempts to be the world's fattest woman, I say she's an adult and can what she pleases, as long as she knows the risks that are involved and how this will affect her relationship with her children. Either than that, who are we to stop her?


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Mar 21, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?



510 to 530...
but its hard when we dont see your legs..


----------



## Ilegalpat (Mar 21, 2010)

What would she have to weigh to really "own" the title?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 22, 2010)

boots said:


> I don't know but I want to hold you by the waste and give you a slow passionate kiss because of that picture . It's silly that people believe in angels when there are such lovely people such as yourself puttering about the world. <3



I appreciate that, but my boyfriend might object. 



tonynyc said:


> Cute red dress :wubu: - you look light as a feather to me.



Thanks, Tony. lol



WALKER44 said:


> can anyone guess? If so I would gues 455lbs.



Not even close.



gangstadawg said:


> i say between 450-500lbs give or take a pound.



Nope. And I have to say, I feel like a 50 pound range is REALLY cheating. LOL. 



Wagimawr said:


> Yes, this is still Dimensions.
> 
> BOY WON'T THEY BE DISAPPOINTED WHEN SHE DOESN'T TELL



Yeah, I kinda don't want to at this point, but after all these guesses I feel like I should. 



TCUBOB said:


> Since I think I know the answer (492?) I'll not participate...


 Gee, Bob, thanks for trying to spoil things  but you're wrong, too! LOL. 



JohnWylde said:


> Well almost - I was going to say 475 but its just a guess cos I'm not sure how tall you are.
> 
> You are simply gorgeous though, especially as 'the lady in red'
> 
> John W



Thanks, John. I'm between 5'2" and 5'3". 



Mr_Longhair said:


> 510 to 530...
> but its hard when we dont see your legs..



Nope.
----------

See, this is exactly my point. You guys had days to guess, but nobody got it right, not even Mr. 50 pound weight range. Some of you did get close. But people need to understand that even an FA who has been with many fat people can't just look at one and guess that person's weight, because every person is going to "wear" it differently. Also, not every fat person may have a scale that accurately weighs them, so you may think a partner is 350 when they're actually closer to 400, and it skews your perspective of what 350 looks like. Know what I mean? By the way, the answer was 502.


----------



## joness (Mar 22, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?



==========
Thanks for the nice spin on this thread. By giving your answer away (502), you can also update the before and after thread where your last weight in 2007 was 450 (only if you wish). Glad you had fun at the bash!


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2010)

pinkflower26 said:


> i mean this wud affect her health right?


i think you mean this wood affect her health.


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2010)

joness said:


> ==========
> you can also update the before and after thread where your last weight in 2007 was 450 !



creeper!


pants


----------



## AK_the_FA (Mar 22, 2010)

Got a funny feelin that this'll end up in the third Weird NJ book, or maybe in a later issue of the magazine. I'll have to keep an eye out. 

Eh, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## blargolis (Mar 23, 2010)

I like a whole lot of woman and I could care less if you're only ( only? ) 502 pounds. Your boyfriend is a lucky guy, Just don't hurt yourself hun.
:eat1:


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 23, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I appreciate that, but my boyfriend might object.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was close. i can only guess within 50lbs ranges. i also have to take into account of height (you didnt mention that) and body shape (its only a front shot) as well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 23, 2010)

That's precisely my point. You really can't tell just by looking at a picture or two of someone, with any degree of certainty.


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 25, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?


It doesn't matter what you weighed.  You look so sexy in this dress. 
And the winner is your boyfriend. :sad:


----------



## boots (Mar 28, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I appreciate that, but my boyfriend might object.



Can't I just chew on your face a tiny bit? Just one cheek? Nom?

<3


----------



## dedhart (Mar 30, 2010)

> "This whole thousand-pound goal has gotten blown way out of proportion," Simpson said of her pie-in-the-sky dreams.
> 
> "This is a fantasy of mine. Its not reality, yet everyone takes this and runs with it."
> 
> Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...me_world_pco3O4qPWiCg3yjEWaxx9N#ixzz0ji8sq8X3


This really isn't anything new, others in the BBW community have expressed fantasies of weighing 1000 lbs or more, or growing immobile, becoming the fattest, etc. not that they are actively reaching for these goals. I think the difference between her story and others who have posted similar fantasies here is that she expressed hers in a more conventional media where such a thing is unheard of, and so it was blown way out of proportion. If she had posted those comments here it would probably been received with mostly positive comments and praise from FA's & others with similar weight gain interests.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ginny-girl I don't care how much you weight....When ya gonna sell that dress?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2010)

It was seriously the most plain-looking dress in the world at Zaftique lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay, I just went back and checked my order history from 2008 when I bought this dress, and they DO still sell it. It's the one I thought it might be. This one: http://www.zaftique.com/index.php/detail_page/16615/4f59cd46ba2938fc81d990c43835255b

Edit: in case anyone's confused about the "halter" on my shoulders, that's actually just the wrap that comes with it. It wouldn't stay around my rounded shoulders.


----------



## shrikearghast (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I just found this story to be highly depressing. I mean, the woman appears to have a husband or a live-in boyfriend and a little girl, and she's basically decided that she's going to commit suicide via food. 

Look, I _love_ weight gain. I think the idea of a woman going from slim to chubby to plump to fat to supersize is _extremely_ exciting, but in the end, it really has no practical place in real-life relationships _if you actually care about the other person._ My wife is currently like 285lbs, and while I love it, and would find it extremely exciting if she gained more, I also want her to be able to have children (like many of the big girls I have dated, being overweight has screwed with her hormonal cycle in a big way - if we want babies, she needs to be smaller). I also wouldn't mind it if she lived past 50, _you know?_

Weight gain is a fantasy-turned-reality, but it should never be undertaken to extreme levels with intent. I'm all for a thin or chubby girl deciding to push herself to 225 or 250 -- depending on height and activity, I think you can still be relatively healthy at those weights. Anything beyond that, though, and you enter the murky waters of 'why the hell are you _really_ doing this?' 

Is this woman actually gaining for herself? I doubt it - with a man in the picture, I think the onus for causality falls squarely on his shoulders. Even if he's not the primary motivator and she's doing this 'for herself,' I'm not sure where one draws the line between erotica and self-annihilation. She's huge, she's in (what looks like) a run-down apartment, she's given up hope of ever having a better life... why not just let things run their course and make a few bucks on the side?

Frankly, I don't buy off for a second that this has anything to do with this woman's sexuality. At 23 seconds into the movie, when the reporter asks how she feels about people commenting about her weight, she replies mechanically and abruptly "love it, love it" - which I would bet my life is a lie. Also, at 52 seconds into the movie when she is talking about being sent gift certificates, she mentions her "goal" and simultaneously rolls her eyes. If that wasn't a subconscious cue about her buying into what's going on whole-heartedly, I don't know what is.

This is not a 'true believer' (even if they exist) in the self-application of feederism, ladies and gentlemen -- this is a very confused and depressed individual who has decided to end her life without popping a pill or pulling a trigger. But that doesn't mean that it isn't _exactly_ the same thing. To the people she mentioned who are urging her to continue in this misguided quest (some of whom I believe post on this board and are following this thread)... well, for lack of a better word, you are sick -- not because you're supporting feederism, but because you're embracing this lady's self-destruction and encouraging it to continue. 

If you're going to break out your pom-poms and cheer on the application of feederism, at least rally around a convincing candidate... not this wrecked individual.


----------



## shrikearghast (Apr 9, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I appreciate that, but my boyfriend might object.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had guessed about 500 before I read this post. I think some people are better are judging weight than others. People become too enamored of looking for weight in the hips and belly, when they should be paying just as much attention to the legs (in this case not really that visible) and the upper arms. The other issue is that with a straight-on photo it's impossible to distinguish how big a woman's behind is and how far her belly juts out. You could have extremely wide hips and a pancake-flat backside and that's going to cost someone hazzarding a guess at least 50 lbs, etc, etc.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (May 22, 2010)

You are very cute!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think many FAs are not as good at judging weight as they think they are.
> 
> Humor me, Paul (and no one who knows give it away, please). How big do I look in this picture? What do you think I weighed when this was taken?


----------

